# Barley



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

What does barley do for a pond? I know it can help with the levels and stuff but does it help with algae?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

Its for the algea controll, put some barley sacks in the filter and there ya go! I wouldn't buy that big bottle barleythat u can get ast a pet store its just a rip off at lest i think so  . (p.s you can get barley sacks at a supermarket) :wink:


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

I got barley powder. I assume it does the same thing...?


----------



## joeshmoe (Aug 2, 2006)

i think so that might be the stuff thats in the sacks


----------



## The Pond Digger (Oct 1, 2006)

*Barley Straw Follow Up...........*

*Barley straw helps fight undesirable string algae!*

1) How does barley straw work to control algae in my pond? When barley straw decomposes in your waterscape it reacts with the water to continuously produce hydrogen peroxide into your pond. This helps to inhibit the development of new algae cells in your pond water. 

2) Why should I use barley straw for algae control in my pond? Barley straw is a 100% natural and holistic way to combat undesirable algae in your waterscape. It is non toxic and inexpensive. There is no need to nuke your algae with chemicals because barley straw really works. It has been proven and used for many years throughout Europe. 

3) When is the best time to introduce barley straw to my pond? The best time to put the barley straw into your pond is in the springtime between March 15th and April 30th and again in the fall between September 15th and October 30th. The barley straw does not kill algae, but it will help to prevent it from growing. If algae is currently a problem in your pond when you add the barley straw, donÃƒÂ¢Ã¢â€šÂ¬Ã¢â€žÂ¢t expect miracle to happen over night. It will take several weeks before to see the difference and the algae starts to clear because the barley needs time for decompsition. The best thing for you to do is to follow the routine of adding barley straw to your pond early spring and again in the fall. 

4) How much barley straw will I need? A standard rule of thumb is 8 ounces per 1000 gallons. Use an 8 ounce bale for smaller ponds up to about 1000 gallons and a 16 ounce bale for ponds up to about 2000 gallons and so on. 

5) Where is the best place to put barley straw in my pond? It works best in ponds that have a recirculating system of some kind, with a waterfall or other type of filtration system. If there is room, place barley straw in your filter box as close to the out flow side as possible, but before the last screen. Do not place on the input side of the box, because sediment will clog up the pores of the Barley Straw and reduce it's usefulness also potentially clogging the filtration system. If you have a waterfall or water inflow point, you can anchor the straw there. If that is not suitable, anchor the straw at the narrowest point at the top of the falls. Your best possibility in an Aquascape Designs ecosystem pond is to put the barley straw into your BioFallsÃƒâ€šÃ‚Â®, where the greatest volume of water will come in contact with the straw. 

6) How often do I have to replace my barley straw? Your Barley Straw should last about 6 months, but may decline it's effectiveness after 3 months in hot weather when decomposition is occurring more rapidly or algae already exists before the introduction of barley straw to the waterscape. 

7) Installation Simply, remove barley straw from plastic bag. Place the barley straw into your pond at the point of greatest water flow, tie cord with some type of anchor in one or both ends if necessary. A rock makes a good anchor. For optimum results have the barley straw floating in the waterscape, but I personally submerge my barley bales in my biological filter box if possible, as explained above. If you place it in the filter box, place uncompressed bag in the box after at least the first set of filter pads to minimize sediment accumulation on barley straw. The barley bale will float for several weeks with no additional flotation device. If and when the barley straw sinks, add a small piece of foam or closed plastic bottle inside the mest bag to help the straw continue to float.

*Consider using Barley Straw Extract instead of the bales or the pellets. I find it the most effective and easy to use!*

Best of luck and happy pondering!


----------



## SKAustin (Aug 1, 2006)

Great article Eric, thanks for the info.


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Eric,

Very nice article. This will warrant a sticky thread.:wink2:

I underlined your questions to prevent confusions of run-off sentences.


----------



## SimplySplendid (Aug 1, 2006)

Thanks Eric :wink: We've been putting barley in the pond for a while, and it seems to help  Although pretty soon we are going to expand the pond from about 300 gallons to about 1500 gallons  As soon as winter comes. . .
Thanks for the article :thumbsup:


----------



## Koilady (Nov 25, 2008)

The best way to get way of suspended and hair algae in ponds is to make a biological filter large enough for the size of the pond and the amount of fish. I've got a great design if anyone is interested.

Yours Koily, Lorraine


----------



## Lupin (Aug 2, 2006)

Hi Lorraine,

Please do post diagrams of your filters. I'm interested to see your method.


----------



## Koilady (Nov 25, 2008)

Hi Lupin. I'm not very literate when it comes to the computer and don't have a clue on how I would be able to post the diagram of the filtering system that I use. Maybe you could help me.

Yours Koily, Lorraine


----------

